# van heating



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

I see no reference to WEBASTO heaters. does anyone have any experience of how efficient they are .I have one fitted in the van and it sounds like a jet engine on start-up. It uses diesel from the tank but I have never used it, only to run it from time to time to keep it working. Does anyone know if there would be much drain on the battery? It has a timer that can be set to run when ever you need it so no need to get out in the cold.As I mentioned I dont use it as I am in Spain. I believe similiar systems are fitted in trucks.


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

I have one of these and have used it a few times, mainly last winter. It is certainly effective in heating the van, and the timer is very useful as you can set it to come on before you get up. Our van has heater outlets all round the van, in the loo and in the garage, so it does a good job.

Obviously it uses diesel and it is hard to judge how much - all I can say is I didn't notice much difference in consumption so I guess it is quite fuel efficient.

I had no problems with the battery, but we moved on most days so maybe this was not much of a test of the battery. 

it is a little noisy outside the van, not too much so inside. 

I was away a couple of weeks ago and used it then with no problems.

We also carry a small electric fan heater which I use when hooked up to mains (no point in using my fuel when I have paid for electricity!)


----------

